# Who's watching Canadian Idol?



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I admit that I'm a sucker for these programs. If I watch the auditions, I'll watch the entire thing until the winner is selected.
For those who watched the 1st episode, what did you think?
We all know they include terrible auditions. Those aside, there were a few good ones.
The blond kid from Red Deer? that sang Lawdy Miss Clawdy made a big impression. A little slow on the draw in conversation, but charming just the same.
The farm lady who sang opera? may do well, but can she sing Pop music?
The guy at the end that they rushed out [with ticket] but no comments seemed to be shouting, but they obviously liked him.

How about the idiot who spit on the floor?

The guy who proposed to his girlfriend got the girl, but no ticket!

let's see if this thread lives.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I heard rumors they are actually playing instruments this go around?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You're talking about TV, right? What is it, a soap opera or something? Anyone with guitar worth watching?

Sometimes I forget there's anything but hockey and news on TV.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes, keyboards, guitars, spoons....anything goes. Acoustic guitars as well as small combos and half/full stacks (with logos covered). At least the volume on the stacks was kept to sensible levels.
As narrator Mulroney says, the instrument is sometimes another thing [in addition to vocals] that the person does 'not particularly well'.

One guy was doing OK, they asked to stop in the middle of his audition and take the guitar off. He sang for ten more seconds and they handed him a ticket. Guess the instrument can get in the way of the vocals some times.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd rather watch paint dry.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I'd rather watch paint dry.


...that's the correct answer, to the question "who's NOT watching canadian idol?"

:smilie_flagge17:

but, for the record, i'm with ya...

-dh


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm watching! I admit I'm addicted to this stuff, too. How about that guy with the husky Joe Cocker-type voice who COULD HAVE had a ticket but didn't seem to care enough? They even gave him a second chance, with a new song, but he couldn't be bothered to learn the lyrics. Why did he even show up? Doesn't he care? He just walked away, muttering something to the camera. I got a bit miffed because I'd give my eye teeth (my mom's expression) to be able to sing and here's this guy who has a great voice and couldn't care less.

Gunny, I agree with your observations. That JD Bigsby guy was really something (the Lawdy Miss Clawdy guy). And the horse-poop shoveller (her words) from Granum.... she might be a contender. And that Duane Allman look-a-like guy..... just came out of the woodwork! I find it fascinating.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> "Rock Star Supernova" was such wonderfully trashy entertainment that I can't even look at the "Idols" anymore for more than about 30 seconds. They pale in comparison.


If Canadian Idol had a kick ass house band I might consider watching it...


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> If Canadian Idol had a kick ass house band I might consider watching it...


Yeah, I know the Canadian Idol house band (when they get that far along) is let by Orin Isaacs, but overall they aren't near as hot as the Rock Star house band. I couldn't wait to hear them rip into a song.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I watch the audtions but thats it. I just find them funny, all the stupid people who can't sing at all. Never watch it beyond that.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Geez, on TV too! The local open mic nights are bad enough!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Geez, on TV too! The local open mic nights are bad enough! Peace, Mooh.



...cheeky bastid!

yup, its televised karaoke.

:zzz:

-dh


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Seriously David! Last night I subjected myself to both an open mic from hell and the Stanley Cup final game. I might need therapy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Seriously David! Last night I subjected myself to both an open mic from hell and the Stanley Cup final game. I might need therapy.
> Peace, Mooh.



...oh, man! intellectual self-mutilation! call your dealer and tell him its an emergency..

i had to go cold turkey on cable. it helps, but i still listen to talk radio. do you know a good therapist?

-dh


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I won't watch any of the Idol shows, but I'll watch the Rockstar shows.

I'm blown away by that house band. And some of the singers kick ass. That blonde Canadian girl, can't remember her name, she's doing the Queen thing in Toronto now I think. She could rock.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Of course the therapy involves using the gold card to buy a blues guitar then realizing I don't deserve to have the blues if I'm using a gold card...maybe if I steal the gold card...LOL.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

dwagar said:


> I won't watch any of the Idol shows, but I'll watch the Rockstar shows.
> 
> I'm blown away by that house band. And some of the singers kick ass. That blonde Canadian girl, can't remember her name, she's doing the Queen thing in Toronto now I think. She could rock.


Suzie?



:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Sweet Suzie McNeil. Saw her perform at Casino Niagara - not the main showroom, just at one end of the casino. I really like her. I'm seeing We Will Rock You in about 10 days. I don't think her part is a major one; heck she's working and I guess that's important for a singer/musician.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Yep, Sweet Suzie McNeil, that's her. Killer pipes, and looks great too.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll test the life of this thread for at least one more week. Was out last night so just watched the recording of last night's "bad auditions".

Since I'm a person who likes the show, I enjoyed it for the most part. This season the judges seem to be allowing themselves to have a lot of fun, sometimes at the expense of the person on the hot spot.

There were a couple of bright moments again. Early indications hint at another female or two going for the distance. I liked the petite gal in red that did her own original song.

Next week are group efforts and mass cuts.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I watch it. 
its fun.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Gunny said:


> This season the judges seem to be allowing themselves to have a lot of fun, sometimes at the expense of the person on the hot spot.


That's because a few people are picked to win but most are picked to be picked on, and lose. If your in the middle, you don't make it onto the show.

I have seen American Idol once and watched a few shows of Canadian Idol a couple of years ago. The thing that struck me was how the judges of each version were personality clones of each other. They have that good judge/bad judge thing engineered into the show. I don't like the way they manipulate/abuse desperate people generally, for the sake of entertainment, but every year there's a new flock of Idiots waiting for their chance to be dissed on national TV. I think its rather sad, really. However, if you're a reasonably talented conformist, it can kick start your career. I just can't watch it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gunny said:


> Yes, keyboards, guitars, spoons....anything goes. Acoustic guitars as well as small combos and half/full stacks (with logos covered). At least the volume on the stacks was kept to sensible levels.


which reminds me. I caught a band on MTVlive Canada the other day. I have been in the City building. The guitar player had two stacks and a Fender twin sized thing on the side of him. I am thinking just how loud is that in a small venue. The Skydome maybe but there?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Yep, Sweet Suzie McNeil, that's her. Killer pipes, and looks great too.



I saw the last dress rehearsal for We Will Rock You and she was sooooo average, I had to ask if the girl from Rockstar was gone from the show. But then again....I thought the show sucked completely. Oh well it was free. :smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> However, if you're a reasonably talented conformist, it can kick start your career. I just can't watch it.


...have a banana, mister flat:

:banana:

that made my day!

-dh


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

faracaster said:


> I saw the last dress rehearsal for We Will Rock You and she was sooooo average, I had to ask if the girl from Rockstar was gone from the show. But then again....I thought the show sucked completely. Oh well it was free. :smile:


I am the second stringer sound guy for Abbamaina (amazing anyone would admit to that sort of thing, isn't it?), Suzie was in this band for years so I've seen her many times. If she is not feeling it, there is no sparkle - but when she's on - she's on and she can make the hair stand up on the back of your neck.

I'm off to Owen Sound this morning and Orangeville Saturday - I think both are ABBA dates. Hellllllppp!!!


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Owen Sound and Orangeville both in the same weekend? Well, at least you'll get both out of the way at once. Not really knocking either of them, but having lived up that way for way too many years, can say they aren't exactly the Mecca of entertainment or much else. Folks should be appreciative of the show, though. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Just got through the Owen Sound Gig. It was at the Roxy and it was ABBAmania with Rod Stewart and a Neil Diamond tribute.

About three quarters of the way through Neil's set the drum screen came crashing down on top of a '59 custom built strat replica and a black sparkle finish accoustic that was imported from Germany (not sure of the make, or if was made in Germany or just found there). The accoustic has a pretty bad impression on the soundboard, which the owner is not to happy about. The custom built strat faired pretty well though.

Just got the Orangeville date tomorrow to get through now...


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone still watching? My vote for the guys tonight would be:
Jaydee Bigsby, Clifton Murray, Brian Melo, Liam Styles Chang.

The judges thought that Mullendore guy was really good. I don't get that at all.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Liam put the rest of them to shame. Brian was alright, but sounds like a pop singer trying to be a rock guy.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

[I had to go to the CTV website to get these names. No way I know them all from memory] I was quite underwhelmed by Andrew Austin, Dwight, Derek, and Justyn [ugh]. To me Clifton was really bad and I can't decide on how I feel about Greg (was in it last year).
Hope Matt gets some stage presence going.
I wanted to like Tyler - reminds me of John Kay in Steppenwolf - but his performance doesn't quite match his cockiness.
Brian is likeable, wish he'd lose the hat. Nothing wrong with Jaydee but I'm reserving judgement on him until we see what else he's got.
For this first night, it's Liam by a landslide for me.
I'm a tough critic, I admit. I've picked almost all the AI and CI winners the last few years, meaning I picked the winner about 5 or 6 weeks before it was over.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> I'd rather watch paint dry.


I agree. I'm starting to completely hate TV. It just seems like such a waste of time. I can't help thinking that I could be doing something constructive during that time. Getting some exercise, going out with friends, playing guitar, studying. Between all these useful activies I'm supposed to watch some people competing with their singing skills. Funny cause I never thought of music as a competition..


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't know what's worse. Ripoffs of terrible shows to begin with, or Ben Mulroney.

No offense to anyone that enjoys the show, I just ****in' hate reality television. And even moreso, Ben Mulroney.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

I_cant_play said:


> I'm starting to completely hate TV. It just seems like such a waste of time. I can't help thinking that I could be doing something constructive during that time. Getting some exercise, going out with friends, playing guitar, studying...



...dare yourself.

i gave up television two years ago, as well as disconnecting my home computer and cancelling internet service at home. i cannot believe how much i've accomplished in that time. it amazes me that i actually had the time to sit at home and watch television/surf the internet.

-dh


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I started watching last night, and I liked Liam and Brian. After, I was looking through the contestants' pages, and saw songs that I liked (Montana's), so I decided to listen..... SHE IS HORRIBLE. I have no idea how she got in...


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't know why the judges are so taken with Montana either. Same with Mullendore. I think we're seeing the limits of his singing ability. His delivery is sloppy and he substitutes growls and slurs from time to time. He's novel but it's starting to wear thin.
Just my taste but I don't like Hamilton guy Brian? (went last on Monday). I think him and Mullendore are gonners.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm predicting Tyler and Jaydee will go as well as Montana and Annika.
I'm just not much of a country fan so wonder if Jaydee will go over with the teenie boppers who vote. Annika was good on piano but I thought vocals were flat and off key, although judges liked it.
I don't think Montana and Tyler are that great as vocalists although they have the stage presence down cold.

I think Carly and Greg will go very, very far. I like the girl, but I usually do : )


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Gunny said:


> I don't know why the judges are so taken with Montana either. Same with Mullendore. I think we're seeing the limits of his singing ability. His delivery is sloppy and he substitutes growls and slurs from time to time. He's novel but it's starting to wear thin.
> 
> Ditto for me! I guess Montana and Mullendore have some stage presence, but in terms of musical ability and talent, I just don't see it. Maybe I'm to old to get it.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

+1. No clue why they keep praising montana... even taking into account the french accent, she still can't sing.

I voted for Liam


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Liam didn't make it... WTF??? That's it. I'm not watching this stupid show anymore... I'd already decided that CI lets through a lot of people who would never have gotten into AI.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, 3 out of 4 predictions were right. I think Liam should have stayed.
Now it gets more interesting.
I'm not excited about the 'guest' artists that will appear in the weeks to come, but that's just my taste.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

jane said:


> I'd already decided that CI lets through a lot of people who would never have gotten into AI.


*cough*montana*Cough*... I guess ill be voting for Brian or Matt now...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Gunny said:


> Well, 3 out of 4 predictions were right. I think Liam should have stayed.
> Now it gets more interesting.
> I'm not excited about the 'guest' artists that will appear in the weeks to come, but that's just my taste.


I agree. Would have liked to see Liam stay. 
Some of the guests to come are more in the, shall we say, "rock" vein. YOu might like them more.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't want to slag any Canadian talent -Rhianna, for example. My definition of R&B is rooted in the 60s, not what passes for R&B today. Maroon 5 doesn't do much for me. I don't know as I recall hearing of other guest talent yet for CI. AI had a couple of good coach/guests and some really lame ones too.
BTW, I do like rock music. I'm just particular about which ones I favour.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Gunny said:


> I don't know as I recall hearing of other guest talent yet for CI.


Well I can't say right now, but lets say that they "will rock you" and "give love a bad name". :rockon2:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Gunny said:


> I don't want to slag any Canadian talent -Rhianna, for example. My definition of R&B is rooted in the 60s, not what passes for R&B today. Maroon 5 doesn't do much for me. I don't know as I recall hearing of other guest talent yet for CI. AI had a couple of good coach/guests and some really lame ones too.
> BTW, I do like rock music. I'm just particular about which ones I favour.


fyi...

Brian May and Roger Taylor of rock group Queen will work with the competitors on Aug. 6 and 7, followed by members of Maroon 5 on Aug. 13 and 14. British singer Mika will appear Aug. 27 and 28.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> *cough*montana*Cough*... I guess ill be voting for Brian or Matt now...


Yeah. Although I've got to admit that I watched the girls each week just to see what Montana decided to do since she was so entertaining. It definitely beat another rendition (imitation) of a Whitney Houston or Celine Dion song.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Ooooh. A little wake-up call for Carly Rae. Gotta pick songs where people will be inclined to phone in a vote for ya. Either of the other 2 could have gone in my opinion. Wish Brian would lose the hats..


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

Yawn ... so middle of the road. I am sorry and I must be showing my age, but I find nothing of interest there. I enjoyed Rock Star: Supernova, last year, and it was way more interesting. At least it had some life to it! It also had a house killer band.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

*Yikes!!*

I watched this show for the first time (this season) a couple of days ago. I only saw from the point where a Guy did a really soul-less rendition of a Killers track on - once again I found the whole concept of Karaoke on television appauling.

Out of the last four contestants I saw, the first was soul-less an just plain bland - he might go over at a stuffy gold and country club somewhere shoved in a corner with the volume turned way down. I'm not saying he can't technically sing, he just lacks soul judging from the performance I saw.

The next was the sixteen year old that sang Celine Dion. I think she's getting a pass due to her age, as she was incredibly inconsistent and her whole performance seemed to depend on her hitting that one note - none of the rest seemed to matter to her and it showed. She lost her place early on and never recovered - her pitch and tone were just plain bad. She probably doesn't have enough life experience to have any real soul, but when she gets some she will probably be quite good.

The Newfie chick was next singing Shania. She was the best of all that I saw and it didn't hurt that she had stage presence and is easy on the eyes. All around she was the best package of everyone I saw that night vocal wise and entertainment wise and I think she can get allot of millage out of what she has.

The last contestant was the guy that did 'I heard it through the Grape Vine'. I was fully expecting him to be very good, but after seeing him perform I was wondering where they had to go to drudge up a heafty black man with no soul. Maybe it's the tune he did, I don't know what else to say about him.

The judges totally lack integrity. You can totally tell that they recognise the faults with these performances, but they seem to go easy on the bad ones and a little rougher on better ones. I think they select a 'bad guy judge' with each of these types of shows and just let him say what he really thinks, the others are soft and try to remain positive.

I don't think I'll be watching the show again - but you never know when you are going to show up at someplace and be subjected to it.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

"The judges totally lack integrity. You can totally tell that they recognise the faults with these performances, but they seem to go easy on the bad ones and a little rougher on better ones."

I can't disagree with that comment. This year they clearly reveal who they want to see progress towards the finale and who they don't.

As a point of comparison, I was in New Zealand a couple of years ago and saw NZ Idol. Holy smokes those kids could't have made it past the screening auditions for Canadian Idol yet the judges were praising them to the sky! What a joke! I shared that comment with an on-line friend in NZ and he totally agreed with me.

Soul-less is a perfect description of what some contestants showed this week.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Kids stepped it up last night. CTV was putting out hype about one contestant acting out when not on camera. My guess is Martha Joy. She's been told by family and others that she's a super talent and she certainly doesn't hide her dislike for criticism. Although she can sing her face off, I wouldn't be sad to see her go.
Brian is someone I just don't get. Bold As Love could have been so good, but he did nothing for me. Ever hear Chrissie Hynde sing that one?
Dwight was odd in that he sang a softer song but dressed like a tough dude??
Greg is the only one from the guy's side that I like. I wonder if the younger set that calls in votes will have known that Johnny Cash tune.
Jaydee has almost run out of time. Seeing the limits of what he's got.
I think the girls are doin' better this week.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

bluecoyote said:


> Yawn ... so middle of the road. I am sorry and I must be showing my age, but I find nothing of interest there. I enjoyed Rock Star: Supernova, last year, and it was way more interesting. At least it had some life to it! It also had a house killer band.


+1. Rock Star was so much less like a karaoke contest... I know that there's a live band now in Canadian Idol - but it still sounds like karaoke - bland and soulless... and (not so shockingly), the singers on Rock Star were much much better than the ones now on CI.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Is there an age limit on Canadian Idol? If so, they should get rid of it. I never watched the last Rock Star series, but the INXS one had some older people on it, so maybe their bar is set a little higher?


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> ...I found the whole concept of Karaoke on television appauling.


That's exactly how I feel about it. I seriously feel like I've gotten stupider (is that a word? haha) just watching these shows. I hate them even more because once you start watching you have to finish.

Who are some of these Judges anyways!? It's a different show, but who is the genius that put David Hasselhoff in charge of making decisions on talent?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lKuQXGrFSQ0


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

Gunny said:


> Yeah, I know the Canadian Idol house band (when they get that far along) is let by Orin Isaacs, but overall they aren't near as hot as the Rock Star house band. I couldn't wait to hear them rip into a song.


I haven't been watching CI but I was in Toronto over the weekend and apparently I met one of the band members at a bar while I was there. Somebody told me he played keys for the group? I'll have to tune in to see this guy now.


----------

